# Trumps big mouth cost him bigtime



## AZ Jim (Jun 29, 2015)

[h=1]NBC Cutting Ties to Donald Trump Over ‘Derogatory’ Remarks About Immigration[/h]

*yahoo.com*/tv/nbc-cutting-ties-to-donald-trump-over-derogatory-122779736580.html
Variety June 29, 2015  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 By Cynthia Littleton
 NBC is ending its long relationship with Donald Trump in the wake of  the presidential hopeful’s recent comments about Mexican immigrants.
 NBC said it will no longer carry the Trump-produced Miss USA and Miss  Universe pageants. Nor will he return to host “Celebrity Apprentice.”
 In a statement, NBC said: 
At NBC, respect and dignity for all people are cornerstones of our values.
  Due to the recent derogatory statements by Donald Trump  regarding immigrants, NBCUniversal is ending its business relationship  with Mr. Trump.
  To that end, the annual Miss USA and Miss Universe  Pageants, which are part of a joint venture between NBC and Trump, will  no longer air on NBC .
  In addition, as Mr. Trump has already indicated, he will not be participating in “The Celebrity Apprentice” on NBC.
  “Celebrity Apprentice” is licensed from Mark Burnett’s United Artists Media Group and that relationship will continue.​ _Editor’s note: This post was updated by a Yahoo TV editor on June 29_


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

Gosh I just hope The Donald will stay in the GOP primary race right up to the convention. I can just picture Trump and Christie exchanging insults in a series of primary debates. Oh my it will be fun.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2015)

Trump's big mouth is only exceeded by his big ego.  Even a megalomaniac like Trump has to know that he doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting elected.  He's just having fun and he can afford to have this kind of fun.  The rest of us have to save up and go to Disney World to be in la-la-land.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 29, 2015)

jujube said:


> Trump's big mouth is only exceeded by his big ego.  Even a megalomaniac like Trump has to know that he doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting elected.  He's just having fun and he can afford to have this kind of fun.  The rest of us have to save up and go to Disney World to be in la-la-land.



I agree, but this time his "fun" costs him bigtime.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 29, 2015)

I think he's disgusting, period. Always have. Guess I'm going to do a lot of channel changing when his ugly mop face comes on campaigning.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't heard specifically what Trump said about Mexican immigrants, but I can't imagine that a billionaire republican would say anything bad about an easily exploited group[ie:undocumented workers] that's typically a source of cheap labor.  He should be practicing his Spanish, Jeb has an edge on him in that regard; maybe they can make a ploy for the Hispanic vote and do a debate _en espanol._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

I think these pinatas being made in Mexico now would sell quite nicely in the US too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Gosh I just hope The Donald will stay in the GOP primary race right up to the convention. I can just picture Trump and Christie exchanging insults in a series of primary debates. Oh my it will be fun.



I don't know if I agree, should presidential elections really be a circus side-show?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Gosh I just hope The Donald will stay in the GOP primary race right up to the convention. I can just picture Trump and Christie exchanging insults in a series of primary debates. Oh my it will be fun.



Josh - I was going to say exactly the same thing!  You beat me to it!  I so hope Trump stays in.  It's so much fun to watch this clown!:yes:


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know if I agree, should presidential elections really be a circus side-show?



The Republican party is totally beholden to their base, a subset of the electorate made up chiefly of angry white men (and their wives) who feel that their way of life is endangered by the people who are not just like them. This Republican base has a penchant for supporting any clown candidate who can pump up their level of rage and the Donald is pretty good at that. If this is how the Republican party works then they deserve what they get...clown candidates with enormous financial backing by the 1%ers....a formidable foe.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know if I agree, should presidential elections really be a circus side-show?



Oh, now that's insulting to circus side-shows.  Granted, both involve clowns, but .....     My grandfather was a circus side-show performer and he would have been humiliated to have his work compared to a presidential election.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

It is unfortunate that this great republic is being looked at as a joke because of those that want to be our leader...


----------



## charlotta (Jun 30, 2015)

Wouldn't it be great if we could see Trump and Christie on Comedy Relief in a presidential debate?  I'm sure it would be a lot of laughs.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 30, 2015)

Never took Trump seriously as a presidential candidate. I heard he hasn't even filed the official paper work yet which isn't due until the end of July. 

He's trying to hit a raw nerve which he did, he was wrong the way he did it. But the same network that fired him is the same network the has the likes of Sharpton or was the home Keith Oberman /worst person in the world/ GW is an idiot show. If nothing else he should have accompanied his statements with some statistics and stories which are readily available to himself & staff.

Trump is just another of the Republicant  throwing rhetoric around instead of ideas and legislation that actually stands a chance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Jul 2, 2015)

Geezerette said:


> I think he's disgusting, period. Always have. Guess I'm going to do a lot of channel changing when his ugly mop face comes on campaigning.



I agree.  He's disgusting!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 3, 2015)

The reason the Republican primary is a circus clown show is because of who votes in the Republican primary.. the base loves to hear this crazy mean spirited bigoted talk..  It lights them up..  If all the candidates would stop playing to the knuckle draggers and play to the majority of "Normal" people then it wouldn't be this way..  Donald and the rest say what they say because they believe it will help them win the Primary..  If they would all just stop it.. this side-show atmosphere would stop and the crazies would have to either vote or stay home.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 3, 2015)

"You light up my life!"  Let's all sing it together...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2015)

America Ferrara thanks Donald Trump for energizing the latino base to get out and vote in the elections. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/america-ferrera/thank-you-donald-trump_b_7709126.html







You see, what you just did with your straight talk was send more Latino voters to the polls than several registration rallies combined! Thank you for that. Here we are pounding the pavement to get American Latinos to the polls, while your tactic proves most effective.

 Remarks like yours will serve brilliantly to energize Latino voters and increase turnout on election day against you and any other candidate who runs on a platform of hateful rhetoric.

Do you know why that's such a big deal, Donald? Because Latinos are the largest, youngest and fastest-growing constituency in the United States of America. That's right! You are running for President in a country where the Latino population grew by over 49 percent from 2000-2012, while the rest of the country grew by 5.8 percent. What's more, we are the future. The medican age of the average Latino is 27 years old, compared to 42 years old for white Americans. In case you need a translation, that means there are a whole lot of Americans who are Latino and have the right to vote. And, we're not going anywhere.

This is the America we are _actually _living in. I hope by now you understand that without the Latino vote, there is no chance of you ever winning this election. If you don't believe me, you could ask President Bush or you could even ask President Obama.

You, Mr. Trump, are living in an outdated fantasy of a bigoted America. Last week, America celebrated some amazing milestones -- marriage equality, universal healthcare, removing of the confederate flag -- making it clear in which direction the country is moving. That is why racist remarks that play to extremists won't change the tide, no matter how hard you try. They will only serve to rally more Latino voters to the polls. Your negativity and your poorly thought out speech ignited a fire in our community. Thank you, Mr. Trump!

Thank you for reminding us that there remains an antiquated and endangered species of bigots in this country that we must continue to combat. Thank you for reminding us to not sit complacently at home on election day, but to run to the polls and proclaim that there is no place for your brand of racial politicking in our government. Thank you for sending out the rallying cry.

You have made your thoughts on the Latino community clear and you continue to stand by them. And in return, we will do more than tweet about our indignation and beat piñatas of your likeness. We will silence you at the polls. We will vote and use our growing position in U.S. politics. Our fellow Americans who understand and value our contributions will join us. We know there is nothing that scares you more.

The truth is, Mr. Trump, that your comments mean that you fail to see that immigrants are what have made this nation. They are at the core of our ideals, and they are the foundation that keeps us afloat.

 No, Mr. Trump, you may not reduce us to drug dealers and rapists. We are moms and dads, sons and daughters. We are valedictorians and honor students. We are college graduates, bankers, police officers, entertainers, teachers, journalists, politicians and we are the future of America.

Thank you for helping us in our work to energize the Latino vote and to usher in our shared future! Keep it up!

Sincerely,
America

_Of Honduran decent, America was born and raised in Los Angeles and received a degree in International Relations from USC. An award winning actress, she is best known for her starring role in the ABC hit Ugly Betty. America is saluted by Congress for raising the profile of Latinos in popular culture, serving as a role model for young Latinas, and working to empower the Latino community._


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 4, 2015)

All these pro immigrant groups & people are quick to condemn Trump for legal comments but have yet to condemn the illegal immigrants that come across the border and commit crime, not only stuff like murder & drugs but all the fraud, identity theft, tax evasion etc that many commit to stay here illegally. Both Trump and these pro immigrant types need to be promoting LEGAL immigration and law abiding behavior.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

What Republicans leaders have to say about Trump, for, in the middle and against.  http://thinkprogress.org/immigration/2015/07/06/3676622/donald-trump-republicans-stance/


*People defending Trump*


*Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX):*Of all the Republican presidential candidates, Cruz has been Trump’s staunchest supporter. On Saturday, Cruz told “Meet The Press”‘ Chuck Todd, “I salute Donald Trump for focusing on the need to address illegal immigration. …The Washington cartel supports amnesty and I think amnesty’s wrong.”
Last week, during an interview with Fox and Friends, Cruz declared, “When it comes to Donald Trump, I like Donald Trump,” adding that he believes “NBC is engaging in political correctness that is silly and that is wrong.” Cruz alsosaid he doesn’t think Trump should apologize for “speaking out against the problem that is illegal immigration.”

*Rep. Steve King (R-IA):*
King defended Trump’s “scrappiness” last week, reiterating the point that Trump made about Central American children getting raped and sexually assaulted when they cross the southern U.S. border. “I’d say in Donald Trump’s defense, someone’s doing that to these kids that are being raped and abused,” King said. “And, when they’re coming across Mexico, it’s a reasonable assumption to conclude the people doing that are Mexicans.”

*Gov. Chris Christie (R-NJ):*
Just one day after warning a crowd in New Hampshire that they should be wary of “the candidate running for public office who has the quick and easy answer to a complicated problem,” Christienoted that Trump is “a good guy” when asked about whether Trump’s comments are bad for Republicans. Christie stated during a Fox News segment Monday that he was “not personally offended” by the comments and that he would know how to handle such situations since he had won 51 percent of the Hispanic vote in his 2013 election.



*People with mixed feelings about Trump
*

*The Republican National Committee:*
Hours after Trump made the initial statement, Republican National Committee Director Sean Spicer said his statements were “not helpful to the cause” of making the Republican party inclusive to Latino voters. Party officials have not offered an official apology.

*Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY):*
According to CNN, when asked about Trump’s statements over the weekend, Paul said, “I don’t know what he’s been saying, but uh, he apparently is drawing a lot of attention.”

*Former Sen. Rick Santorum (R-PA):*
Santorum took issue with the way Trump phrased his comments, but stood up for the points that he raised. “While I don’t like the verbiage he’s used, I like the fact that he is focused on a very important issue for American workers and particularly, legal immigrants in this country,” Santorum said on CBS’ “Face The Nation” on Sunday.

*Gov. Bobby [Piyush] Jindal (R-LA):*
It’s unclear exactly where Jindal lands on the specific points raised by Trump. “I don’t view people as members of ethnic groups or economic groups,” Jindal said during the Fourth of July picnic attended by Bush and other Republican presidential candidates, according to an ABC affiliate. “This president has done too much to divide us, so obviously I disagree with [Trump’s] comments. I think we need to look at people as individuals.”



*People condemning Trump
*

*Former Gov. Jeb Bush (R-FL):*
During a Fourth of July picnic in New Hampshire, Bush told the New York Times that he “absolutely” took Trump’s remarks personally, given his family ties. Bush’s wife, Columba, is from Mexico and their children have been raised to celebrate their multicultural roots. Bush said that Trump is “not a stupid guy, so I don’t assume he thinks that every Mexican crossing the border is a rapist. He’s doing this to inflame and incite and to draw attention, which seems to be the organizing principle of his campaign.”
Last week, Bush told an audience in Spanish that Trump’s comments don’t “represent the values of the Republican Party,” Island Packet reported. But in English, Bush reportedly gave a “milder version,” stating, “I don’t agree with him. I think he’s wrong. It’s pretty simple.”

*Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL):*
Rubio condemned the real estate mogul’s comments in a statement released last week. “Trump’s comments are not just offensive and inaccurate, but also divisive,” Rubio wrote. “Our next president needs to be someone who brings Americans together — not someone who continues to divide. Our broken immigration system is something that needs to be solved, and comments like this move us further from — not closer to — a solution.”

*Gov. Rick Perry (R-TX):*
During an interview with ABC’s This Week on Sunday, Perry said he was “offended” by Donald Trump’s remarks, adding, “I mean he’s going to have to defend those remarks. I never will. And I will stand up and say that those are offensive, which they were.”
In response, Trump tweeted that Perry “failed at the border. Now he is critical of me. He needs a new pair of glasses to see the crimes committed by illegal immigrants.”
Just last year, Perry made similar inflammatory remarks, telling Glenn Beck in an interview that there had been “over 3,000 homicides by illegal aliens over the course of the last six years.”

*Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC):*
Graham stated in a Boston Herald Radio interview posted on Monday that Trump’s comments were not “helping the cause” and were “hurtful and not helpful” since most of the 11 million undocumented immigrants are “hardworking decent people.”
“It’s incumbent on the rest of us to say, hey no that’s not the Republican party that I want,” Graham added.

*Former Gov. George Pataki (R-NY):*
Pataki, a largely unknown GOP candidate, appears to be hoping that his stance on Trump might help get him noticed in a crowded field. In a letter asking other Republican presidential candidates to denounce Trump’s “unacceptable” remarks, Pataki wrote, “Stand up for our party, for the ideals that made America great, and stand for the basic decency and integrity entitled to every American, no matter their heritage or nationality.”

*Former presidential candidate Mitt Romney (R):*
“I think he made a severe error in saying what he did about Mexican-Americans,” Romney said on Saturday, during the same Fourth of July picnic attended by Jindal and Bush. Romney’s father is Mexican, though the former presidential candidate previously promised to make life so miserable that undocumented immigrants would "self-deport".


----------



## BobF (Jul 6, 2015)

If folks would really listen and read with open minds you will find that most really have no problems with Mexican immigrants.    What most folks are complaining about are the thousands of illegal immigrants from where ever and want our borders properly closed to only those with permits to visit the US.   I have visited Mexico and our visits are limited for certain miles and I believe for three days at a time for each visit.   Similar should happen at our borders and then make sure they only stay for the permitted areas and limited days.   What has been happening along our borders are the patrols have been held back from the borders and hundreds are getting through with no restraints.   Then for many, especially the children, they will walk a ways and then sit down and wait to be picked up by the patrols.   This way they get put into shelters, fed, medical treatment if needed, and eventually will get allowed to stay in the US as we do not just dump children or older into the desert and say good bye.   Once in, even the bad folks do get hearings to determine who they are and such.   This is the main trouble for most folks is the allowing thousands to enter and then we don't just toss them out.    We need to stop this illegal crossing stuff and convince them to come to the US with papers of permission.   Those papers can't be that hard to get as we always seem to have large groups celebrating their success in getting citizenship papers.   But many thousands of the illegals have lived here for years and still not citizens.   The do seem to be hard workers but would get paid better if actually citizens.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

As usual...  a whole boat load of fear mongering and racism. 

http://www.immigrationpolicy.org/ju...etting-record-straight-immigrants-and-crime-0



> Anti-immigrant activists and politicians are fond of relying upon anecdotes to support their oft-repeated claim that immigrants, especially undocumented immigrants, are dangerous criminals. This mythical claim is usually based on rhetorical sleight of hand in which individual stories of heinous crimes committed by immigrants are presented as “proof” that we must restrict immigration or “get tough” on the undocumented in order to save the lives of U.S. citizens. While these kinds of arguments are emotionally powerful, they are intellectually dishonest. There is no doubt that dangerous criminals must be punished, and that immigrants who are dangerous criminals should not be allowed to enter the United States or should be deported if they already are here. But harsh immigration policies are not effective in fighting crime because—as numerous studies over the past 100 years have shown—immigrants are _less_ likely to commit crimes or be behind bars than the native-born, and high rates of immigration are _not_ associated with higher rates of crime. This holds true for both legal immigrants and the undocumented, regardless of their country of origin or level of education.


----------



## BobF (Jul 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> As usual...  a whole boat load of fear mongering and racism.
> 
> http://www.immigrationpolicy.org/ju...etting-record-straight-immigrants-and-crime-0



All this totally ignores the fact that we should not have so many illegal folks in the US whether innocent or guilty of crimes.

They live off the benefits of emergency medical help, police support, schools for children, paid for by legal residents.   Their wages are likely less than normal as they are not citizens and employers don't want to pay for supporting illegals.   Often admitted by some illegal workers, they claim many dependents when filing to jobs so the tax take outs are much smaller.   

One solution would be to bring back what at one time was good for the US and the workers.   Bring back the seasonal part time workers for anywhere in the US.   At one time it was known as the Bracero program.   They come as known guests to the US.   The must leave after a certain number of months and return to their home country.   Then after a specified period of time they would be welcome to return for another spell of working.   I believe there is some sort of temporary worker program but it doesn't seem to doing much for holding down the illegal entry efforts.

It is the illegal entry that has most folks upset and the failure of the government to do anything about it does not help.   Fighting crime is but a part of the problem with illegal entries.   Our generous system insists on taking care of them even though they are illegal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

The topic was Trumps insinuation that they are all murderers and rapists..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

What?   Stay on topic?  BobF?  You have to be kidding!  You're lucky if he doesn't bring out his phoney chart!


----------



## BobF (Jul 7, 2015)

Jim, my charts are not phoney at all.   They are records of what is happening in the US no matter who is President or who might be in our Congress.   Reality must be hard for some to understand.   

I was on topic as Trumps speech did not say all are murderers or rapist.   I believe he did not say all and actually said they were not all such bad folks.   You really need to listen to his speech and if you do you will not hear him say all.  Much of our country has no problem at all with immigrants as many of us are immigrants or follow on generations of immigrants.   My mothers grandmother was of England and my fathers father was of Germany.   My wife's parents were both from Poland.   I suspect many on this forum could do the same and will find most of us are closely related to immigrants of previous generations.

Yes, some major Republicans did take Trumps speech to be a bit harsh.   But I don't think anyone really said he was totally wrong.   Not even Bush who spoke strongly about Trumps speech.   But even there, they would love to clear the ways for fewer wanting to be elected.   It is a lot of politics from now till a year from now when we start to get serious about who is actually running, both Republican and Democrats parties will then be down to the actual ones to be voted on.


http://time.com/3923128/donald-trump-announcement-speech/

Thank you. It’s true, and these are the best and the finest. When Mexico  sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending  you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of  problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing  drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. *And some, I assume, are  good people.*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Pathetic.


----------



## BobF (Jul 7, 2015)

Why is that so pathetic Jim.    Do facts cause you to have bad feelings?   Actually, I thought you had a much more open mind about things from some of your earlier posts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

> Thank you. It’s true, and these are the best and the finest. *When Mexico sends its people,* they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists.


*

This is funny...  "When Mexico sends its people"   What the heck is he talking about.. Does he really think there is some part of the Mexican government sorting through all its citizens and picking and choosing who goes to the United States?   Seriously?    You stay... you go.... You!  You stay... .    Give me a break..,.  Trump and those that eat this stuff up are idiots. *


----------



## BobF (Jul 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> *
> 
> This is funny...  "When Mexico sends its people"   What the heck is he talking about.. Does he really think there is some part of the Mexican government sorting through all its citizens and picking and choosing who goes to the United States?   Seriously?    You stay... you go.... You!  You stay... .    Give me a break..,.  Trump and those that eat this stuff up are idiots. *



You failed to post his complete statement.   Missing was the last comment that you never seem to want to admit he said.

*And some, I assume, are  good people. 

*Now for you to call anyone an idiot is way wrong.   You have no proofs at all, just a one sided and biased opinion of what is happening in the US.   So for that biased attitude, maybe you have a problem.   Most of the people in the US want all immigrants to be registered and legal.    We have way too many thousands of these illegal folks now in the US. 

Does Mexico send those folks here?   I, we, don't know about the sending but we do know that they do nothing to try to stop them from coming here illegally at all.   One of our worst times was a year ago when thousands were crossing the border and were willing to be caught.   Many were young folks with plenty of other folks.   I am posting this particular item for you to read.   This is the type of stuff most folks would like to see ended.   We need our border patrols kept up to the border and resisting crossings, not staying well away from the border and just taking in those that are allowed to cross.   Once over the border there are different rules that provide protection for those that have crossed.   After an incident in Texas? where some one was shot, two border patrol folks were in trouble and then the close on the border watches were ordered stopped.   Now there is no way to really stop the illegal intruders.   That needs to change and the Mexican government should be encouraged to help stop the illegal minded folks.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/09/us/undocumented-children-immigrants/

*Obama vows urgent action as children make perilous illegal journey into U.S.*

By Gustavo Valdes, Nick Valencia and Josh Levs


*Obama vows urgent action as children make perilous illegal journey into U.S.*

By Gustavo Valdes, Nick Valencia and Josh Levs
Updated 10:13 AM ET, Tue June 10, 2014









*JUST WATCHED*

*Undocumented children bused to Arizona* 
Replay


*MUST WATCH*


Source: CNN


Undocumented children bused to Arizona 01:14


*Story highlights*



"I want to see my parents," Honduran teen tells CNN 
60,000 unaccompanied juveniles expected to cross in 2014, Border Patrol official says 
"Consulates can't keep up," and they're "in limbo," Department of Homeland Security official says 
Obama calls it an "urgent humanitarian situation" 

In broad daylight, with no fear of being  seen, a group of Honduran girls -- some as young as 14 -- cross  illegally into the United States.

"Because I want to see my parents in Austin," one tells CNN.
Moments  later, another group of Hondurans admits crossing the Rio Grande to get  here, McAllen station, a border crossing into the United States. "Thank  God nothing happened," they say of the perilous journey.
This group quickly grows to 22. Most are children who traveled without any adults.






Mayor: 'Very comfortable with what I saw' 06:28

PLAY VIDEO







Undocumented children sent to Arizona 03:48

PLAY VIDEO







Crisis immigration centers under fire 02:54



PLAY VIDEO



Unlike  other stories of illegal immigration across a porous border, these  immigrants aren't sneaking in. They're showing up and announcing  themselves.


"We are seeing hundreds turning themselves  in daily. And I mean hundreds at a time," said Chris Cabrera, a leader  of the local chapter of the National Border Patrol Council, a labor  union representing U.S. Border Patrol agents.
Many  of the immigrants use rafts to cross the Rio Grande, equipped with  instructions to follow the river until reaching the Border Patrol site  to surrender.


"They know that once they  get to the station, we are going to give them paperwork and we are  going to set them free into the United States," Cabrera says.


U.S.  law prohibits the Department of Homeland Security from immediately  deporting the children if they are not from Canada or Mexico. Instead,  the children are turned over to Department Health and Human Services  supervision "within 72 hours of DHS taking them into custody," an  official said.


"Most of the time, they're getting  released to relatives in the U.S.," Cabrera said. "There's nowhere to  put them, so they're released on their own recognizance and have a  pending court date. I'd say between 95 and 97% of adults or youths don't  show up for court."


The numbers are  staggering. He estimates that more than 60,000 unaccompanied juveniles  will cross in 2014 and that the numbers will rise from there.


"You're talking kids from 17 years old, on down to some that are 5 or 6 years old, traveling by themselves," Cabrera says.

...................

And it continues.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

*



			And some, I assume, are  good people.
		
Click to expand...



He "ASSUMES"?    Does he not know?   How arrogant..  It's like he is coming out and admitting that someone like HIM, can only assume things about immigrants, because he would NEVER know first hand..   He only hires them under the table to clean his toilet.    He's not only and idiot... he's an Ahole.   *


----------



## BobF (Jul 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> *
> 
> 
> He "ASSUMES"?    Does he not know?   How arrogant..  It's like he is coming out and admitting that someone like HIM, can only assume things about immigrants, because he would NEVER know first hand..   He only hires them under the table to clean his toilet.    He's not only and idiot... he's an Ahole.   *



So you hate Trump.    Well, lots of folks do too.    But his place in the political stream is open to any and all that have enough money to travel that road.    No longer just Hillary on the Democrat side and I hear that strong socialist former politician is moving up quickly to challenge Hillary.   Good activity on both sides and that is what makes our system better than some other systems.    We have a chance for some to challenge those that seem to think only they should be allowed to run for an office.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a theory about Trump. I think he is actually a dedicated Democrat, doing his best for his party. He is managing to steer as many people away from the Republicans as possible. And he is doing a great job of it!


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I have a theory about Trump. I think he is actually a dedicated Democrat, doing his best for his party. He is managing to steer as many people away from the Republicans as possible. And he is doing a great job of it!



Very clever Sunny.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes.. that theory is out there.  Perhaps it's true..  He sure seems to be gumming up the works for Republicans..  Maybe as a Democrat he sees this tactic as a far better use of his money than simply contributing to Hillary or Bernie...  AND this way, he gets the added benefit of being in the spotlight.. which he thrives on.


----------



## BobF (Jul 8, 2015)

I think he is being honest and saying the US does not need more of the illegal immigrants and wants that stopped.    We have between 11.5 and 12 million in the us in 2006.    This is the most recent number I found.    Larger numbers today for sure.

So that is not a hateful thing for him to say.   It should gather folks from all over the US that agree, Republicans and Democrats included.   There is no reason for these folks to live in the US and milk our system as much as they do while putting in as little as they can in taxes or other ways.

But of course there will be those that just love a government that constantly is offering more paid for by the government benefits, even when they government is already at 18 trillion in debt already.   In the future it won't matter if Democrats or Republicans are in charge of Presidency or the House or Senate, we must get this debt reduced.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2015)

Trump is and always has been a republican.  It's really simple, he is a arrogant egomaniac who is convinced  he is worthy of the highest office in the US.  Do you really believe he would cost himself millions in cancelled deals to help Democrats?  Ego, nothing more.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Trump is and always has been a republican.  It's really simple, he is a arrogant egomaniac who is convinced  he is worthy of the highest office in the US.  Do you really believe he would cost himself millions in cancelled deals to help Democrats?  Ego, nothing more.



I'm sure you're right.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Trump is and always has been a republican.  It's really simple, he is a arrogant egomaniac who is convinced  he is worthy of the highest office in the US.  Do you really believe he would cost himself millions in cancelled deals to help Democrats?  Ego, nothing more.




He sure seems to be helping... SO.... whatever he is... I hope he keeps it up... In fact.. I hope he gets even crazier.  AND I certainly hope he makes it to the FOX debates.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> He sure seems to be helping... SO.... whatever he is... I hope he keeps it up... In fact.. I hope he gets even crazier.  AND I certainly hope he makes it to the FOX debates.



The Fox network seems to be one of Donald's biggest boosters and that's just great.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

Does anyone else marvel at the seemingly unmitigated POWER Fox news has in the Republican party?  They are deciding who gets on the debate stage and who doesn't and the GOP is blindly agreeing to anything Fox proposes..  WHO says Fox is just a news outlet?  They are a branch of the GOP.. and a very very powerful one at that.  Some very good candidates will not get to debate.. and that's sad.  Talk about running the country... Fox certainly does.


----------



## BobF (Jul 8, 2015)

Sure news to me.    I usually watch NBC and sometimes when NBC is so busy with sports events I then turn to ABC or CBS.   In the late afternoon I do watch a couple hours of FOX NEWS and find them to be rather accurate in their news casting.   Very close to what I have seen on the other channels.   I also watch Fox programs on regular regular local TV programs too.   Not FOX NEWS but just on local TV.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2015)

I see you make a distinction between National Fox and our local FOX affiliate with Don Hook and Kari Lake on Channel 10.  I have to agree I have watched them here locally for many years and consider them absolutely non partisan. PS I love Kari.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2015)

I think the ideal Republican slate would be Trump for President, and Sarah Palin for Veep.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I think the ideal Republican slate would be Trump for President, and Sarah Palin for Veep.



It's doubtful she could stay sober long enough.


----------



## BobF (Jul 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's doubtful she could stay sober long enough.



Cheap shot on Palin.    She has raised a family of several kids and one handicapped.   She held down different government jobs including governor of Alaska.   You attempt to make her out to be an alcoholic.   Pretty cheap shot QuickSilver.   But you seem to be good at that type of post.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Bob......Wake up!  Palin is a low brow drunk and is stupid also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2015)

If she's not drunk in this video, and wasn't lit up when she spoke at the conservative convention awhile back, then she has serious medical issues that demand attention of a specialist.  I think Trump wanted Oprah for his VP, now he might just win if that happened.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

And to think.... THIS could have been one heartbeat away from the Presidency!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I hope refunds are available for those who subscribed to the Palin channel as I heard that it is kaput...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> And to think.... THIS could have been one heartbeat away from the Presidency!



One of the reasons I burst into tears when I learned Obama won.  Relief they lost, and relief he won.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

The woman has deteriorated into a drunken cartoon..  I suppose that's sad, but I cannot muster one iota of sympathy.  SHE is the one who has brought shame to her reputation..  Does THIS look like anything to be proud of?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

Or THIS!!   My Gawd... she looks crazy as a pet coon..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 9, 2015)

She was great for comic relief during that election though!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I think the ideal Republican slate would be Trump for President, and Sarah Palin for Veep.



LOL....I have to agree, Sunny.

Trump's big mouth has got him in trouble with the GOP, they are trying to reine him in without much luck, same with all the tea party, I think some Republicans see the writing on the wall as to the monster they have created.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

I understand that Reince Priebus chairman of the RNC made a call to Trump to try to get him to tone down the rhetorid

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/08/politics/donald-trump-reince-priebus-immigrants-rnc/index.html

What I would love to know is WHO are these people that are polling for Trump..  What kind of people are they?  Angry?  Bigots?  What base is he appealing to?


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, so I was wrong.   But read this article as it points out others that have problems too.   Maybe not as bad but still have known problems.   Facts and a bit of humor too.

http://www.am870theanswer.com/the-m...24/fox-news-sarah-palin-are-splitsville-audio
             [h=2]FOX News, Sarah Palin are Splitsville [AUDIO][/h]                      
                                       Posted on                          6/24/2015 11:42:00 AM                                   




                      Fox News and Sarah Palin are parting ways.  The cable  news network decided not to renew the former VP candidate’s contract and  it expired on June 1[SUP]st[/SUP].  Palin has been less visible on the  network over the past year.  A search conducted by the Washington Post  shows she made just eight appearances.


 Brian Whitman couldn’t contain his glee.  “You are so giddy right  now,” observed Ben Shapiro as Brian mocked Sarah Palin and imitated  drinking noises.


 “You want to talk about a drinker on television? Why don’t you do your Chris Matthews over there?!” Elisha exclaimed.


 “You want to talk about a drinker? Hillary Clinton’s a drinker,”  pointed out Ben Shapiro. “Hillary Clinton apparently drank John McCain  under the table.”


 “If you were married to Bill, you’d be a heavy drinker too,” Ben added.


 Click on the player to hear more!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well, so I was wrong.   But read this article as it points out others that have problems too.   Maybe not as bad but still have known problems.   Facts and a bit of humor too.
> 
> http://www.am870theanswer.com/the-m...24/fox-news-sarah-palin-are-splitsville-audio
> *FOX News, Sarah Palin are Splitsville [AUDIO]*
> ...



Any of your examples ever embarrass themselves by being sloppy drunk on video?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 9, 2015)

It's still a long way from the 2016 elections, but the current crop of announced candidates sure doesn't inspire much in the way of confidence...in my mind.  The bulk of those who have announced on the Republican side could all qualify as members of the "Buffoon Brigade"...and Hillary Clinton has a massive problem with Trust.  So far, the most sensible candidate seems to be Bernie Sanders...but he has a problem with his advancing age, and his ability to generate the 100's of millions of dollars that will be needed to "brainwash" the voters next year.


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

One thing you don't seem to know about, is alcoholism.   It is often unknown to the person involved.   It takes some time in alcohol care unit in a training session in a hospital or special alcohol recovery unit.   They are the ones that help a person to become aware of their situation and how to stop it.

Stop drinking entirely.   Keep company with professionals or individuals who can help with the withdrawal period of months to years.   

No amount of hateful finger pointing will ever help and addicted person.   Why Palin is not involved with such background help seems strange to me.   I guess the self awareness just has not happened yet.   It is a big deal in the US and we have thousands that are aware and going through the identity and recovery.

Being caught on a TV program is just circumstances.   There are alcoholics everywhere and I would think many in our governments in the US.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

Hopefully palin will get the help she needs.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 9, 2015)

*I'm impressed by Trump.  He says the TRUTH that all other candidates are afraid to say for fear of the liberal news media.  Trump I guess does not fear them. *


----------



## LogicsHere (Jul 9, 2015)

Actually what he said was bad . . . that they were criminals and rapists.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jul 9, 2015)

Actually, Trump does not say the TRUTH as you so emphasized.  Trump speaks the TRUTH only as HE sees it, and more often than not it is his opinion and not the actual truth.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh, please no. With that selection for Republican and Hillary the Democratic choice, I'd rather NOT vote.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## 911 (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven't voted for a president in the last five presidential elections. Thankfully, none of the winners have won or lost by one vote, so whether I voted or not hasn't changed anything. Truthfully, none of the choices have made we want to vote for any of the candidates. So, voting just to vote or get an "I Voted" sticker is foolish. (I have voted for my local reps and senators, etc., just not for a president.)


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> Actually what he said was bad . . . that they were criminals and rapists.



That was not bad and I have posted his words that make statements like this to be untrue.   The fact is we often have them involved in crimes and all illegal immigrant folks have in themselves broken the US laws.   In the news this week we have some of the often discharged to Mexico folks back in the states within a few weeks.   Again causing problems.   This is something of a crime and our sanctuary cities are just adding to these problems by hiding these already known to be criminal from the police and border patrols.


http://time.com/3923128/donald-trump...cement-speech/

Thank you. It’s true, and these are the best and the finest. When Mexico   sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending   you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of   problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing   drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. *And some, I assume, are  good people.*


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

He *ASSUMES *that *SOME *are good people....  The rest he KNOWS are drug carriers,  rapists and murderers..   LOL!!!


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> He *ASSUMES *that *SOME *are good people....  The rest he KNOWS are drug carriers,  rapists and murderers..   LOL!!!



You are the twisted source that others read and believe.   You should include the last part and not make all these twisted comments and his comments are truth.   As I pointed out in my post above.   Many of our illegal immigrants are criminals and they should be found, tried or sent away, and those arrogant sanctuary cities should be stopped from protecting known criminals as they do.   The one in SF that killed the girl has been found and sent back to Mexico 5 times and he should have been kept in Mexico.   But our border is no longer kept solid as it could and should be.   We have a big problem in our border enforcement.   That is the problem.   We have about 10 to 12 million in the US.   Some are definitely criminals and others likely not.   Assumed as we just do not know until they come out of the shadows and get registered.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

Bob, no offense but you make it hard to believe anyone can be so politically distorted.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob, no offense but you make it hard to believe anyone can be so politically distorted.



You actually READ his drivel?


----------



## BobF (Jul 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob, no offense but you make it hard to believe anyone can be so politically distorted.



And just where is the political distorted stuff?   Does trying to be fair to the citizens of the US somehow bad for the illegal immigrants we have.   About 12 million of them.

Do facts confuse some folks?   It seems so.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 10, 2015)

*Bob, the truth bothers people who have decided they are correct regardless of the facts.  
They call us IDIOTS  and evidently looking at Jim's post we are not allowed here. *


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

Not exactly sure who the *THEY *is.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I understand that Reince Priebus chairman of the RNC made a call to Trump to try to get him to tone down the rhetorid
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/08/politics/donald-trump-reince-priebus-immigrants-rnc/index.html
> 
> What I would love to know is WHO are these people that are polling for Trump..  What kind of people are they?  Angry?  Bigots?  What base is he appealing to?



He still is polling up in many polls because unchecked immigration is a bigger issue than we are lead to believe. People see it. To get the poll numbers and reaction the issue of illegal immigration hit a nerve on both sides. Just bringing up the issue instantaneously puts many into a defensive posture because they know what's been going on but can't believe anyone has the audacity to talk about it, they thought illegal immigration was like fight club-never talk about it. Then you have those that have been paying attention to the issue going 'finally, someone willing to talk about it, deal with it'

Like it or not Trump has the best solution to stall and reduce illegal immigration. Secure the border 100% or as close as possible. Without a defined and secure borders any country is that much less of a nation. Amnesty, penalties and deportations are associated issues that need dealing with but securing the borders is half the battle. To me the second half is follow through on enforcement of existing laws and procedures to deal with illegal aliens. That doesn't mean they can't speed up or enhance the legal immigration process. 

The RNC just wants to appease their desired voter which makes them wishy washy and quite frankly ineffective. The DNC is doing the same with corporate America which is why Bernie Sanders is showing strong support now. In the end the establishment leadership in both parties will put us in a time machine to the 1990s.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> He still is polling up in many polls because unchecked immigration is a bigger issue than we are lead to believe. People see it. To get the poll numbers and reaction the issue of illegal immigration hit a nerve on both sides. Just bringing up the issue instantaneously puts many into a defensive posture because they know what's been going on but can't believe anyone has the audacity to talk about it, they thought illegal immigration was like fight club-never talk about it. Then you have those that have been paying attention to the issue going 'finally, someone willing to talk about it, deal with it'
> 
> Like it or not Trump has the best solution to stall and reduce illegal immigration. Secure the border 100% or as close as possible. Without a defined and secure borders any country is that much less of a nation. Amnesty, penalties and deportations are associated issues that need dealing with but securing the borders is half the battle. To me the second half is follow through on enforcement of existing laws and procedures to deal with illegal aliens. That doesn't mean they can't speed up or enhance the legal immigration process.
> 
> The RNC just wants to appease their desired voter which makes them wishy washy and quite frankly ineffective. The DNC is doing the same with corporate America which is why Bernie Sanders is showing strong support now. In the end the establishment leadership in both parties will put us in a time machine to the 1990s.



Except most of what TRUMP says is Untrue... Most of his immigration talk is simply right wing talking points and propaganda..  I suppose though that is what the far right wants to hear.. so of course that is why he is up in the polls... considering WHO is being polled.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Except most of what TRUMP says is Untrue... Most of his immigration talk is simply right wing talking points and propaganda..  I suppose though that is what the far right wants to hear.. so of course that is why he is up in the polls... considering WHO is being polled.



Perhaps to the extent and words Trump used to put it is 'untrue' but the murder in San Francisco and DUI accident Arizona are just a few examples of the consequences of unchecked immigration. That doesn't include things like fraud, id theft, tax evasion etc. And there is a frustration with many Americans and unions that they are losing work to foreigners period. The reaction to the trade treaties verify that among other things. Trump was wrong to focus on Mexico which is definately "a" problem because I've seen just as much immigration issues stemming from south Americans and Caribbean let alone Europe and Canada. It's not a vast right wing conspiracy this time.


----------

